# someone explain water and meth!! please



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

ok i have a audi tt with a gt3076r. can someone explain what i would need from start to finish. From what i've been reading i want two nozzles i think before the throttle body and one rite after the intercooler. i really want to get the rite kit. and i really haven't read any solid info here. i think i want the devils own kit cus of the price. but as far as off the boost or MAF i have no clue what i want. some please help point me in the rite direction.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: someone explain water and meth!! please (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_ok i have a audi tt with a gt3076r. can someone explain what i would need from start to finish. From what i've been reading i want two nozzles i think before the throttle body and one rite after the intercooler. i really want to get the rite kit. and i really haven't read any solid info here. i think i want the devils own kit cus of the price. but as far as off the boost or MAF i have no clue what i want. some please help point me in the rite direction.









*rite*
* Pronunciation: \ˈrīt\
* Function: noun
* Etymology: Middle English, from Latin ritus; akin to Greek arithmos number — more at arithmetic
* Date: 14th century
1 a : a prescribed form or manner governing the words or actions for a ceremony b : the ceremonial practices of a church or group of churches
2 : a ceremonial act or action <initiation rites>
3 : a division of the Christian church using a distinctive liturgy


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You will probably want a nozzle both after the IC and _after_ the TB. The nozzle after the TB will be much smaller than the one after the IC. You'll probably want solenoids for both nozzles. MAF based kits are more accurate and respond faster, but any problem with the MAF will throw off the WAI. Any big-name kit will work for you like Snow Performance or DevilsOwn.


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what i did. works fantastic.
http://www.turbomirage.com/wat....html


----------

